# when to rack wine from primary fermentation



## flapjack1439 (Dec 21, 2014)

I started an Eclipse Stag Leap Merlot kit Last Sunday. It took a couple days before it started fermenting. Currently, 7 days later, it is bubbling away really well. The instructions say to rack after 7 days. 

Even if the sg gets below 1.010, should I leave it until fermentation slows down?
The current sg is 1.009


----------



## sour_grapes (Dec 21, 2014)

The short answer: It really won't matter too much, one way or 'tother. Do as you please! It will come out just fine, either way.


----------



## heatherd (Dec 21, 2014)

Best bet is to follow the specific gravity in the instructions, as the days are more of a guideline.

When you rack the wine, you'll be leaving behind the gross lees and some of the yeast, so it is best to be sure that fermentation is close to done.

If you leave it in the primary to ferment to dry, and then rack, that is okay too.

Heather


----------



## Putterrr (Dec 22, 2014)

If you rack at that SG, keep an eye on it for a few hours/half a day after racking. Some kits have a tendency to foam up which can cause the dreaded wine volcano as the foam makes its way into the airlock. If this happens cool the carboy down for a few days till most of the vigorous fermentation is done.

cheers


----------



## DoctorCAD (Dec 22, 2014)

Rack everything that fits through your tubing, no worries about stalling and not much topping off later.

Kits dont really have "gross lees" to impart off flavors.


----------



## MichaelCfffg (Dec 28, 2014)

Putterrr said:


> If you rack at that SG, keep an eye on it for a few hours/half a day after racking. Some kits have a tendency to foam up which can cause the dreaded wine volcano as the foam makes its way into the airlock. If this happens cool the carboy down for a few days till most of the vigorous fermentation is done.
> 
> cheers



I'm glad you mentioned that. I just racked 5 gal. of Elderberry wine must from a primary pail to a secondary carboy, and think I was headed towards that volcano. It was barely bubbling, but when I put just a little heat on it, it really started taking off. After reading your post I took the heat back off, at least for overnight, and I'll see what it's doing in the morning. It's in a 65 deg. room, and the yeast balked at first in the primary, but I was able to get it going and finish the primary by bringing it up to 78-79 deg. using a little thermostat controlled ceramic heater from a distance. After doing the racking, I turned the thermostat down a tad, and put the heat back on the carboy, aiming for 70-75 deg., but the yeast is still too active for a while I guess. I was supposed to rack it to secondary at a SG of 1.030, but was too busy at the time and it had to work a couple more days, and I ended up racking it at a SG of 1.000 instead. From what I'm reading here, that shouldn't hurt anything. This is the first wine I've made in probably 30 yrs., so I'm having to learn how to do it all over again.


----------



## Putterrr (Dec 28, 2014)

You should be fine. I rack at 1.000 all the time with no issues. Some kits will still foam up at that SG as CO2 is released. It is especially bad if you add oak chips after racking. Lots of surfaces to form bubbles on.

cheers


----------



## GaDawg (Dec 28, 2014)

For Eclipse Merlot and Cabernet Sauvignon kits the instructions have you add the oak cubes when you clear the wine. IMHO one should not add the oak cubes at this time. I plan to add the oak cubes at the final racking so they can sit in the wine until I think it has enough oak.


----------



## Dhaynes (Dec 31, 2014)

Here is a quote from Tim Vandergrift who wrote the Winexpert instructions about time verses SG. 

"when offered a choice of a time or a gravity reading, always do the thing that takes longer (i.e., if your instructions say, 'after 5-7 days the sg should be below 1.010. When it is, rack the wine to the carboy', if the gravity is 1.010 after only two days, wait until the 5th day. If it's above 1.010 after 5 days, wait until it drops.)"


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## MichaelCfffg (Jan 1, 2015)

Dhaynes said:


> "when offered a choice of a time or a gravity reading, always do the thing that takes longer (i.e., if your instructions say, 'after 5-7 days the sg should be below 1.010. When it is, rack the wine to the carboy', if the gravity is 1.010 after only two days, wait until the 5th day. If it's above 1.010 after 5 days, wait until it drops.)"



That sounds like a pretty good and logical rule of thumb to go by. Thanks a lot for posting it!


----------

